# New subjects



## Claire (Dec 12, 2004)

The only things I miss about the old food network board are subjects specifically dealing with helping new cooks/chefs.  One was what to do with something you've bought or been given (a spice, for example) and the other was substitutions (I have a recipe calling for this, what can I use that is in my kitchen now?).  I often find myself doing this in my own grocery store, and thoroughly enjoyed helping others -- and getting help -- on those two lines.  Both questions are too general to fit into any other category you have going now; somehow they should be able to fit together into one.  I learned a lot from them, and feel that we helped a lot of "newbies" to cooking on them.  You know, someone who got a spice rack full of spices as a present, someone who didn't want to buy a lot of one thing they'd never use again.


----------



## GB (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree Claire. Those categories were great. They were often the ones I learned from the most. I don't know if they will ever add those here, but people can always post things like that in the General category.


----------



## MJ (Dec 13, 2004)

You can post a question in the Miscellaneous categories also.


----------

